# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Mô Hình Nhựa Cánh Tay Robot.

## thuthuatau

Chào các anh!
Em là thành viên mới.
Các anh chỉ giúp em chổ mua cánh tay Robot mô hình đồ chơi bằng nhựa với.
Em xin chân thành cảm ơn!

----------


## nnk

> Chào các anh!
> Em là thành viên mới.
> Các anh chỉ giúp em chổ mua cánh tay Robot mô hình đồ chơi bằng nhựa với.
> Em xin chân thành cảm ơn!


SG thì ra nhật tảo nhe

----------


## cuong

mà vụ dạy cánh tay robot, v.v.. em chưa thấy ai post ạ. cầu mong các bác chỉ giáo ạ

----------


## CKD

> Chào các anh!
> Em là thành viên mới.
> Các anh chỉ giúp em chổ mua cánh tay Robot mô hình đồ chơi bằng nhựa với.
> Em xin chân thành cảm ơn!


Thật sự không rỏ bạn muốn cánh tay robot = nhựa là thế nào?

Nếu mà dùng vọc phá được và chất liệu nhựa thì nhiều loại lắm.
- Chất liệu thì hay thấy "mica" (acrylic) cắt laser, nhôm dạng tấm hoặc nhựa PLA dạng khối (in 3D).
- Dẫn động thì thường dùng step motor hoặc RC servo.

Còn về vận hành.
Với DIY thì giờ vẫn thấy 2 trường phái là: dạy, hoặc lập trình với sự hổ trợ của soft.

----------

cuong, katerman, lucasyeah12345

----------


## thuthuatau

> SG thì ra nhật tảo nhe


Dạ Tks Anh

----------


## thuthuatau

> Thật sự không rỏ bạn muốn cánh tay robot = nhựa là thế nào?
> 
> Nếu mà dùng vọc phá được và chất liệu nhựa thì nhiều loại lắm.
> - Chất liệu thì hay thấy "mica" (acrylic) cắt laser, nhôm dạng tấm hoặc nhựa PLA dạng khối (in 3D).
> - Dẫn động thì thường dùng step motor hoặc RC servo.
> 
> Còn về vận hành.
> Với DIY thì giờ vẫn thấy 2 trường phái là: dạy, hoặc lập trình với sự hổ trợ của soft.


Dạ, mô hình bằng nhựa để trưng bày cho sự kiện triễn lãm.

----------


## cuong

> Thật sự không rỏ bạn muốn cánh tay robot = nhựa là thế nào?
> 
> Nếu mà dùng vọc phá được và chất liệu nhựa thì nhiều loại lắm.
> - Chất liệu thì hay thấy "mica" (acrylic) cắt laser, nhôm dạng tấm hoặc nhựa PLA dạng khối (in 3D).
> - Dẫn động thì thường dùng step motor hoặc RC servo.
> 
> Còn về vận hành.
> Với DIY thì giờ vẫn thấy 2 trường phái là: dạy, hoặc lập trình với sự hổ trợ của soft.


cho em hỏi phần vận hành có thể nhờ ai hứuong dẫn , kinh phí nhiêu ạ?

----------


## CKD

> Dạ, mô hình bằng nhựa để trưng bày cho sự kiện triễn lãm.


Câu trả lời vẫn chung chung quá.
Nếu là Đồ chơi robot thì ra Chợ lớn là có rất nhiều.

----------


## CKD

> cho em hỏi phần vận hành có thể nhờ ai hứuong dẫn , kinh phí nhiêu ạ?


Vận hành robot cũ hay robot DIY?

----------

cuong

----------


## thuthuatau

> Câu trả lời vẫn chung chung quá.
> Nếu là Đồ chơi robot thì ra Chợ lớn là có rất nhiều.


Dạ, Ý em là mô hình cánh tay robot 6 bậc như như của hãng (Kuka, Yaskawa...) và Mô Hình Máy CNC Tiện hoặc Phay.

----------


## motogia

> Dạ, Ý em là mô hình cánh tay robot 6 bậc như như của hãng (Kuka, Yaskawa...) và Mô Hình Máy CNC Tiện hoặc Phay.


Bác chủ đưa thông tin vẫn chưa rõ ràng cho lắm.
1. bác cần mô hình, dạng nào kiểu nào, có cái hình cho dễ hiểu
2. kích thước, trọng lượng, vật liệu, càng chi tiết càng tốt.
3. hệ truyền động, belt, gearbox, hydraulic...., stepper, HBS, servo....
4. controller, kiểu nào, teaching and replay.., gcode ....
5. ứng dụng, phay, cắt, hàn, 3d printer, PnP, scanner....
....
bác nên rõ ràng , anh em có thể giúp bác, thậm chí gia công, làm controller . tất nhiên phải có điều kiện, khả năng mang tính chất DIY. còn muốn nhanh thì nên mua.
PS. thấy trên diễn đàn có một số bác có sẵn mấy con robot arm đó. kêu nên đi, họ sẽ thông tin cho bác.

----------

CKD

----------


## thuthuatau

> Bác chủ đưa thông tin vẫn chưa rõ ràng cho lắm.
> 1. bác cần mô hình, dạng nào kiểu nào, có cái hình cho dễ hiểu
> 2. kích thước, trọng lượng, vật liệu, càng chi tiết càng tốt.
> 3. hệ truyền động, belt, gearbox, hydraulic...., stepper, HBS, servo....
> 4. controller, kiểu nào, teaching and replay.., gcode ....
> 5. ứng dụng, phay, cắt, hàn, 3d printer, PnP, scanner....
> ....
> bác nên rõ ràng , anh em có thể giúp bác, thậm chí gia công, làm controller . tất nhiên phải có điều kiện, khả năng mang tính chất DIY. còn muốn nhanh thì nên mua.
> PS. thấy trên diễn đàn có một số bác có sẵn mấy con robot arm đó. kêu nên đi, họ sẽ thông tin cho bác.


1. Em cần mô hình như ảnh em gửi.
2. Tủ trưng bày củ em có kích thươc: D700 x R600 x C325, nên em cần mô hình tương ứng với kích thước tủ.
3. Sản phẩm chỉ để trưng bày không cần chuyển động, controller....

Anh biết chỗ nào bán hay có quen ai bán thì giới thiệu em với.
Em xin chân thành cảm ơn anh.

----------


## motogia

> 1. Em cần mô hình như ảnh em gửi.
> 2. Tủ trưng bày củ em có kích thươc: D700 x R600 x C325, nên em cần mô hình tương ứng với kích thước tủ.
> 3. Sản phẩm chỉ để trưng bày không cần chuyển động, controller....
> 
> Anh biết chỗ nào bán hay có quen ai bán thì giới thiệu em với.
> Em xin chân thành cảm ơn anh.


Như đã nói với bạn là mua  thì nhanh gọn. theo đúng kích thước mẫu mã của bên sản xuất có lẽ do họ sản xuất hàng loạt, cho nên việc flexible thì hơi khó, kiểu sản phẩm này, trên mạng tìm ra ắt có.
còn nếu muốn modify một chút xíu hay thương thảo gia công với anh em trên diễn đàn này về kiểu dáng, chất liệu.... tốt nhất bác liên hệ trực tiếp với bác CKD xem, bác ấy có đồng ý làm cho bác hay không.

----------


## blacksky2411

> 1. Em cần mô hình như ảnh em gửi.
> 2. Tủ trưng bày củ em có kích thươc: D700 x R600 x C325, nên em cần mô hình tương ứng với kích thước tủ.
> 3. Sản phẩm chỉ để trưng bày không cần chuyển động, controller....
> 
> Anh biết chỗ nào bán hay có quen ai bán thì giới thiệu em với.
> Em xin chân thành cảm ơn anh.



Thích em nào thì gả em nấy.

----------


## cuong

> Vận hành robot cũ hay robot DIY?


cái gì nhanh tiếp cận nhất, chi phí thấp nhất là được ạ hi hi

----------

